# Rediscovering JS Bach - The Transcriptions



## ojoncas (Jan 3, 2019)

I found a way to fall in love with Bach, again.
After listening to Respighi and Elgar transcriptions, I have just got to admire even more the genius of.... wait, Bach...? or the ones who transcribed it?

All the melodic and technical credit goes to Bach obviously, but I have to lift my hat to those who mastered more recent orchestral writing like Respighi and Elgar mainly.
(suggest any others if you know more?)

I’m not sure how much credit I should give them, but man did they do a wonderful job transcribing those organ pieces into majestic orchestral works. I’m just amazed about how well Passacaglia & Fugues and Fantasy & Fugues sound. So much depth!

I want more!


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

There's a good recording of the Chaconne transcription by Stokowsky made in 1934






Gobaidulina is well worth exploring for orchestral transcriptions of charales and fugues










Many people like Stravinsky's transcription of the Canonic Variations. Maybe you'll enjoy Harrison Birtwistle's Bach Measures, and his transcription of Bach fugues. And indeed Anton Webern's transcription of a ricercar by Bach. Luciano Berio also made a rather C 19 transcription of a Bach fugue.


----------



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist (Jan 13, 2019)

Of course the Busoni transcriptions are epic (though not everyone's cup of tea), and check out Stokowsky's orchestration of BWV 582 as well.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

The great Chaconne trans Busoni is wonderful as are other transcriptions by him. Horowitz played a couple which are incredible.


----------

